# Classic Issue with a Twist



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

I need advice!

When we were going out me and my wife had an amazing sex life, but after we got married (at a very young age) sex went down hill. What else is new..... right?

Anyway, I realized that we go out and come home late. She never has sex with me just falls asleep. We just went on vacation to a beautiful resort and she most of the night was too tired to have sex. In fact we only have sex durring the day(not everyday, 2 times in the week on vacation). She is not faking to be sleeping to get out of it.

She is 20 years old (I am 22). I think she is perfect as the person she is, but when it comes to the bedroom is she never interested or just tired. But on vacation were we had nothing to worry about, it was actually below average of what we have at home. Generally when we go out we don't have sex, and I think its a huge issue since it makes me not want to go out because of it.

What should I do?


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Good news is you guys are still young and relatively newlyweds. Have you discussed your concerns with your wife? Asked her why she thinks the sex has gone downhill? She may not think there is a problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

Time to sit her down and have a heart to heart with her. Have you point blank asked her WHY she is to tired? If she continues on being tired, you need to suggest she see her doctor to rule out any medical issues. 

Ask her if there is anything you have done or said that you weren't aware of that is making her not want to have sex. Being tired could really be the issue, or it could be just an excuse.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Have sex before you go out and before she gets ready.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Syrum said:


> Have sex before you go out and before she gets ready.


Actually, don't dismiss this as a 'cleverclogs' answer - my OH prefers to eat our evening meal 'after' if other stuff gives us the choice, otherwise we're both full up & likely to fall asleep - plus if we were actually going out, if I'm honest I quite like knowing what we were doing not long before we're in the restaurant, or whatever!!!!!!!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Have sex while you're out. In the car, in the coat room, etc.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Have sex while you're out. In the car, in the coat room, etc.


We never did that, and I don't think thats in her comfort level lol.

Thanks for the advice.
I like to see what others think so before talking with her about it. Lets see how it goes


----------



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

Work out the issue before yall have kids. It only amplifies this issue and kids will never solve it.


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

DennisNLA said:


> Work out the issue before yall have kids. It only amplifies this issue and kids will never solve it.


I know thats what scares me about "us" if it is bad now when kids hit ... I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Nicbrownn80 said:


> We never did that, and I don't think thats in her comfort level lol.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.
> I like to see what others think so before talking with her about it. Lets see how it goes



Lead her, be adventurous... she will be thrilled, it might not be confortable but she will like it! you might strt by not fully have sex but make up big time on those areas, some other time do IT ALL! Enjoy


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

AniversaryFight said:


> Lead her, be adventurous... she will be thrilled, it might not be confortable but she will like it! you might strt by not fully have sex but make up big time on those areas, some other time do IT ALL! Enjoy


How would I get her to try it?


----------



## AniversaryFight (Mar 7, 2011)

Just go to those areas and find a good spot, do not ask her but kiss her passionately and tell her naughty stuffs...and continue from there


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

AniversaryFight said:


> Just go to those areas and find a good spot, do not ask her but kiss her passionately and tell her naughty stuffs...and continue from there


will try. Its funny I saw the post and I agree not a lot of area's by us that are not active late at night.


----------

